# Can't get 99244/99254 reimbursed from MCR!!!!



## sromero9523 (Apr 10, 2017)

Anyone know of another CPT code I can use in place of the 99244/99254. Can't get MCR to pay for these Consultation visits at the hospital. POS is 21.


----------



## thomas7331 (Apr 10, 2017)

Medicare has not accepted consultation codes since 2010.  Here are the guidelines for which codes should be submitted instead:

https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...k-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/mm6740.pdf


----------



## sromero9523 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you for your response Thomas 7331!


----------

